# COLORADO WOMENS



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

No  You heading up to watch? 

Cell phone service there is very, very poor so I would expect no reports until later in the weekend as people head back home...

FOM


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

*Womens*

Nope, just curious to see how Ft Collins people are fairing. Have interest in the Derby pups also as we are running in Ft Collins trial next weekend. Good Luck to Bullet, Flash and you next wekend also.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

17'ish back for waterblind in the qual.

That's all I know.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

any news on the qual?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Qual Results

1st RockErin Red River Ruckus -O/H Judi Carter
2nd Horsetooth's Prime Pick - O/H Bill Flynn
3rd Red Dirt's Big Iron O:Chris Payne/Joseph McCann H:Joseph McCann
4th Watermark's Think Pink O:Richard Davis/Joseph McCann H:Joseph McCann

There were 3 jams, but didn't get those.....sorry. Cell reception is terrible up there.

Chris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Way to go Judy!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Great news. 

Way to go and congratulations to Red and Judy. Looks like Rockerin ruled for this weekend's Qual.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

AM has 6 dogs left in the 1st series to run in the morning. Triple with 2 retired. Approximately 17 did not handle and about 20 have picked up.

Andy


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Congrats to the whole Rockerin gang!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Judy , Richard , Chris CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Red and Judi, Joseph, Colt, Chris, Pink and Richard! What a weekend for RockErin! 

Gretchen


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

cpayne said:


> Qual Results
> 
> 1st RockErin Red River Ruckus -O/H Judi Carter
> 2nd Horsetooth's Prime Pick - O/H Bill Flynn
> ...


Judy, Chis, Joseph, and Richard,

Sounds like an OK conspiracy to me!!!

Congrats on a great trial.

fp


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooWoo, Red!!! Congrats to Judi, too!
Suzanne B


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Way to go Red!*

A big Congrats to Judy and Red! That Red is one fine animal!

A great weekend for the RockErin bunch and the Okie Mafia. 8) 


RD


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any open/am results??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open :

1st: Fat City Freerider, O/H - Marvin Frye 
2nd: FC AFC Mizpah Miss, O - Katherine Berdan, H - Kenny Trott 
3rd and 4th I do believe went to Bobby George but do not know which dogs

Am - 8 went to the water marks, only results I know is that me and Buttlet got a JAM  as we hit the road as soon as we finished running and the voice mail on my phone did not provide any other results....

Oh yeah Congrats to Judi and Red.....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Lainee on Bullet's Jam in the AM.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Way to go Lainee and Bullett  

Debbie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A Big YIPPEE YAHOO for Team Buttlet!!  

We are SO proud of you both!!

Extended family regards,

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> A Big YIPPEE YAHOO for Team Buttlet!!
> 
> We are SO proud of you both!!
> 
> ...


Me, too!!!! 
Briezy's Aunt Becky regards


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Great job Lainee, and congrates to both you and Bullet. See this weekend at FCRC.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Lainee and Bullet


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to the McCools who had a placement a a few Jams and also congrats to one of our training group members Anna Curry who got a derby Jam with her Fluffy dogs


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Forgive the lack of info but very rough Derby results are:
1st to Rawhide (h: Jim Beck)
2nd to Pride (h: Adam Casto)
3rd to Kadi Workman's yellow youngster
4th to my boy Cody (Lakwoia's Copper Code WC**) handled by Adam Casto
________
Digital vaporizer


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Rough AM results

1st to Manu (Brad Clow)
2nd to Miz (Kathy Berdan)
3rd to Scandal (Tracey Jensen)
4th to ummm ...it was a long weekend...
________
Vapor lounge


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Am 4th to Martha McCool's Babe I believe and the RJ for her Boomer
________
Bmw 315 history


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you Susan and to Kadi for the Derby placements.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*FOM*

*Way to go Lainee and Bullett!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Lainee and Bullet!  

Sheril & Tony


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Open :
> 1st: Fat City Freerider, O/H - Marvin Frye


Congratulations to a topnotch guy


----------

